

Odd Google Translate issue - dangoldin
https://translate.google.com/#en/ru/verboten

======
byoung2
It's actually in the ajax response that comes back:

[https://translate.google.com/translate_a/single?client=t&sl=...](https://translate.google.com/translate_a/single?client=t&sl=en&tl=ru&hl=en&dt=bd&dt=ex&dt=ld&dt=md&dt=qc&dt=rw&dt=rm&dt=ss&dt=t&dt=at&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&otf=2&rom=1&ssel=0&tsel=0&tk=519744|628677&q=verboten)

 _[[[ "статье Object.prototype","verboten"],[,,"stat'ye
Object.prototype","fərˈbōtn,vər-"]],,"..._

